# Plow or hit it with Round up before plant my trees



## Danny Boy (Jun 16, 2012)

I have too many hay fields, and I would like to plant my blue spruce trees in one field.
Then I wont havt to cut so much hay . I do sell and plant trees here and there and I have a few hundred about 2 feet tall that I want to put in this hay field.

I would like to just spray it with Round up and the cut inbetween the rows with my 60" ZTR but i'm now thinking that mayme I should plow the hay field then cutivate it and plant.........I just took the first cut off this field, so the hay Is short.

Any sugestions?

Thanks


----------



## Sagetown (Jun 16, 2012)

Plowing and Discing has its benefits. However; spraying with Round-up kills all plant life, with very little re-emergence for the rest of the growing season. Spraying only the ground necessary for the tree rows would be my recommendation, and mow the grass between the rows as needed. JMTC


----------



## Walt41 (Jun 16, 2012)

I'd get the trees in and give them a shot of 5/10/5 then mix my roundup to "control" strength and only hit the areas you cannot get with the mower[/U]


----------



## Danny Boy (Jun 17, 2012)

Thanks, I like your ideas about not spraying the whole field

I may just mark out each tree with paint, then spray a 2' dia. circle (round up) with the wand......Then drill the holes and plant them after I spray

I plan to space them at 8' apart


----------

